

About Gigafollowers on Twitter - malekov
http://barredo.wordpress.com/2008/07/10/about-gigafollowers-on-twitter/

======
pjackson
"number of people allowed to follow = people following me * N"

Makes it tough to get started on Twitter. If I sign up, I want to find my 10
closest friends and follow them right away.

It'd be good to introduce a formula, but that one isn't quite the right one.
Maybe a velocity based solution?

~~~
malekov
with an "more than" clause, or with exponentials you can solve that.

